# Nassahegan RAW - 5/1/09



## Greg (May 1, 2009)

First Nass RAW of the season. Brian, Tim and I got rolling about 6:20 or so. Cemetery > 69er > Hinman > Swamp > Scoville twisties to the four-way and the blue trail back to Scoville. Got back to the lot around 8 pm. I chopped up my track from last Sunday and tonight's ride was exactly 6 miles and we did it in 1:40. Not bad. Really solid pace with short breaks. Tim and I had a blast flying back on Hinman. He was right on my rear the whole time. Not sure if it's the bike or all the Gunny bumps but Tim is waaaaay faster this year. I think we might have killed Brian. :lol:

Microwave popcorn + Sam Adams is the bomb diggity.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think we might have killed Brian. :lol:



Almost, I've got a lot of work to do if I'm gonna keep up with you guys this year.   Still a fun ride though.  It was nice to finally see the new trail.


----------



## WoodCore (May 2, 2009)

Any gps data on this ride?


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Any gps data on this ride?



I'm checking with the trail builder to see if he wants to go public with the new trail yet. I have a GPX file (constructed from a previous ride since I didn't have my GPS yesterday). I could Email you that. Or you can just head out with us and we'll show you. :idea:


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2009)

Did the rain hold off? Trying to figure out if I made the right decision by going to the Chinese buffet with Dad instead of going on the ride.


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2009)

The heavy rain was through. Some light rain, but we stayed pretty dry. Hope the General Tso's chicken was good...


----------



## MR. evil (May 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Did the rain hold off? Trying to figure out if I made the right decision by going to the Chinese buffet with Dad instead of going on the ride.




It would have been nice if you rode, that way Brian would have atleast had some company


----------



## MR. evil (May 2, 2009)

Great ride last night guys! As usual Greg summed things up pretty good.

I am still on the fence about the new trail we rode last night, but I will give it a few more tries before my final judgment. I liked the layout and flow of the trail, but the soft ground was almost spongy and just sapped all of my energy & power. I was hauling at a good clip in the cemetery twisties and keeping up with Greg real easy, but once we hit the old 69er it took all of my will to keep up. I think once the trail is ridden a bit more and the ground compacts some it will be very fun to ride. It will also be very fast!

Once we crossed rt69 it was an entirely different ball game. Greg and I both got out 2nd wind and we took off like bats out of hell (sorry about that Brain) and blazed though the entire section. That stretch along rt69 is quickly becoming my favorite stretch to ride at Nass tied with the Cornwall DH. With the light starting to run out on us we crossed Scoville Rd and headed in the Sessions area and also flew through that side.




Greg said:


> Tim and I had a blast flying back on Hinman. He was right on my rear the whole time. Not sure if it's the bike or all the Gunny bumps but Tim is waaaaay faster this year. I think we might have killed Brian. :lol:
> 
> .



Am I faster, or are you just slower?

Or

Did I ride slow last years to lull you into a false sense of security?


I still don’t feel like I am in as good of shape as I was at the end of last season, so the only explanation for my quicker pace has to be the new bike. It’s almost 2.5lbs lighter than my old bike and just handles, accelerates & climbs much better than my old one. But I was bit faster on the DH’s on my old bike. Once I get some new wheels it will be over 4lbs lighter than my old bike.


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Am I faster, or are you just slower?
> 
> Or
> 
> Did I ride slow last years to lull you into a false sense of security?



Sounds like a challenge. Glad to know I don't have to be dialing it back riding with you anymore. :razz: Seriously, keep riding with Red and that other dude who like to scream through the woods. I'll be honest I was riding about as quick as I could on Hinman and you were right there. I'm going to let you lead from now on...


----------



## MR. evil (May 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'll be honest I was riding about as quick as I could on Hinman and you were right there. I'm going to let you lead from now on...



I don't think I could have ridden that stretch any faster either. I was only riding that fast to keep up with you. But with the new bike its actually possible to keep up with you.


----------

